# Is There A Non-Stick Skillet That Actually Works??!!



## fmdog44 (Apr 15, 2018)

I must have 10 skillets, some non-stick and none of them live up to their claim. Can anyone recommend one that does?


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 15, 2018)

The T-fal ceramic skillet works great, no sticking. I have probably used it at least 5 times a week for the last six months, so lots of use, and it is just now starting to stick. I have the one with the lid so it makes it good for simmering or frying.

I have also tried the Heritage Rock, it's good but only for about 3 months or so.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2018)

Try this; I love mine.

_*Orgreenic*_


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2018)

The last one I bought was a Green+Life.  It has a white finish and nothing sticks.  

My main set of pots and pans are by Cuisinart. No Teflon but they don't stick either.  Very very heavy and thick, which is good for cooking but sometimes are  just too heavy for my achy wrists when they're full.  

I have a set of Farberware cookware that I retired to use in the camper.  I got it in 1974 and it's still in great shape and cooks well.  I'd still be using that set at home but the Spousal Equivalent got me the Cuisinart set a few Christmases ago and he likes that set.  So.....


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 15, 2018)

I agree that some of the old stainless steel sets are still the best but they do stick. I have a set of Lagostina that has to be over 20 years old. Good heavy duty stuff but I still use the non stick for stuff like frying bacon & eggs.


----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 15, 2018)

_Seasoned_ cast iron!  Still the best "non-stick" skillet!


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 15, 2018)

wvnewbie said:


> _Seasoned_ cast iron!  Still the best "non-stick" skillet!



I agree.  I have a 10 inch cast iron skillet that, according to family lore, my grandmother (born 1884) used when she was a young girl.  I still use it often.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 15, 2018)

wvnewbie said:


> _Seasoned_ cast iron!  Still the best "non-stick" skillet!






helenbacque said:


> I agree.  I have a 10 inch cast iron skillet that, according to family lore, my grandmother (born 1884) used when she was a young girl.  I still use it often.




Yup

we have the 15 incher

'seasoned' is the key


----------



## Don M. (Apr 15, 2018)

We, too, have purchased several "non-stick" pans, in recent years.  Perhaps the best one, and the longest lasting, was also the cheapest....been using it almost daily for several months, without a problem

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontina-PrimaWare-11-Nonstick-Square-Griddle-Steel-Gray/52636788


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 16, 2018)

If you use rubber spatulas and nothing metal that will scratch the surface, a non stick pan will stay non stick.

When it gets full of scratches it has lost it's coating and will stick.

I'm looking for one of those Ceramic non stick myself now.

The one I have is five years old.  It still works but I just want to try those ceramic ones.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 16, 2018)

Camper, mine has no scratches, I think it is just the constant heating that causes the finish to lose it's coating over time.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 16, 2018)

I have now read several reviews of the "best" non-sticks and too many say the pans have lost the not stick property. I never used metal utensils but I have used a Scrub Daddy and perhaps that is the reason but it is nonmetallic so it should not harm the surfaces.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 16, 2018)

From my experience as a chef:  Properly seasoned/broken in cast iron skillet=no stick.  Properly seasoned/broken in stainless steel high-end skillet=no-stick.  You need to know how to treat your cookware. I use wooden spatulas, rarely metal, pancakes being the exception.  I pan flip foods, most of the time, eschewing the use of spatulas, entirely.  I never use soap on mine, never scour with pads that scratch, always rub with the press/roll patterns of the steel, on stainless, when cleaning.  You can see them, upon inspection.  I would never use the chemically derived no-stick pans.  You are applying high heat, at times, to chemical compounds that may not be good for your continued good health.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2018)

Another vote for cast iron, I have 4 that I rescued from charity shops and flea markets.

A 6" that I use for eggs and grilled cheese sandwiches.

A 9" that I use for everything else including cornbread and pineapple upside down cakes.

A 12" and a 14" that are now too big and too heavy for me to use safely when they are full.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm curious about this seasoning of cast iron skillets.  Do you mean floating in grease? It probably won't stick if it floats. (Just kidding... )


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 16, 2018)

I also need to carry a straight edge with me to check for a flat surface instead of a curved surface so the eggs don't run to the rims of the pans when I crack them. So far the best ones out there are TRamontins but it is aluminum so it won't work with induction heat. All-Clad and T-Fal are highly ranked but T-Fal is made in China.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 16, 2018)

*@NancyNGA

No, seasoning a cast iron skillet does not mean "floating in grease".

from google:*

_*How To Season Your Cast-Iron Skillet:*_


_*Scrub skillet well in hot soapy water.*_
_*Dry thoroughly.*_
_*Spread a thin layer of melted shortening or vegetable oil over the skillet.*_
_*Place it upside down on a middle oven rack at 375°. (Place foil on a lower rack to catch drips.)*_
_*Bake 1 hour; let cool in the oven.*_
​


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 16, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> *@NancyNGA
> 
> No, seasoning a cast iron skillet does not mean "floating in grease".
> 
> ...



and continuing care:  never put in dishwasher or allow to air-dry.  After I wash mine it goes into a warm oven or on a hot burner until thoroughly dry


----------



## Seeker (Apr 16, 2018)

wvnewbie said:


> _Seasoned_ cast iron!  Still the best "non-stick" skillet!



Agreed! I still have a t-fal non stick, but it's about worn out and my iron is hangin' in.


----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 16, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I also need to carry a straight edge with me to check for a flat surface



I have used a bubble level in an attempt to get that flat surface on the range top.  It's very difficult to accomplish that and my stove is now 4' - 5" taller than when I started from adding shims under one corner, then the other corner, then another corner...  

Back home on the farm, the only times we opened the Bible were when Mom wanted the kitchen table to be level.


----------



## seabreezy (Apr 16, 2018)

Over the last few years i've started using my cast iron cookware more, and i'm loving it. I find that stove temperature is a big key to keeping foods from sticking. I cooked fried potatoes and onions the other night in my cast iron...it didn't stick at all when I used about a medium heat, cooking them slowly. Yes, I used pig butter(bacon grease) to cook them in, lol.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 16, 2018)

The simplest, most effective way to season a new cast iron or stainless steel skillet, manufacturers instructions notwithstanding:  Turn a stove top burner on full blast.  Put the new skillet on it.  Turn on your exhaust fan.  Turn off your smoke alarm.  Heat the skillet until the metal is seen to slightly discolor (on steel), or smoke (finishing oil on cast iron).  Put in a tablespoon of canola oil.  It'll smoke.  Using a mitt, circulate the oil, evenly, by rotating and tilting the skillet. Turn down the heat to low. Allow smoking to subside.  Turn off the burner. Let the skillet cool.  Wipe it down with a cloth.  You're done!  You have, in the above, expanded the metal, allowing pits from the manufacturing process to expand and absorb some oil. When the metal cools, a bit of oil is retained as the pits shrink and close.  When you cook, put the skillet on the burner, heat it up for about two minutes, lightly spray in some canola oil, allow to heat up another two minutes, place your foods, flip quickly in first five seconds, spray the top surface of the food, flip again, keep an eye on things, flipping as your food cooks and gets done. Not everyone can flip food in a skillet, I know.  That being the case, keep a wooden spatula handy.  To minimize scratching the surface, use metal only if the food being cooked needs the very thin blade to be turned.  Once you're done cooking, remove your food, allow the skillet to cool down, put under some warm water, wipe down with a towel.  That's it!  If you've done everything correctly, you will have no food stuck tightly to your skillet and it will get sparkling clean from the simple wiping down.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 16, 2018)

No matter what you do your non stick skillet will eventually stock. It's a throwaway item like everything else now.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 17, 2018)

wvnewbie said:


> I have used a bubble level in an attempt to get that flat surface on the range top.  It's very difficult to accomplish that and my stove is now 4' - 5" taller than when I started from adding shims under one corner, then the other corner, then another corner...
> 
> Back home on the farm, the only times we opened the Bible were when Mom wanted the kitchen table to be level.



Your stove should have adjustable legs.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 17, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> The simplest, most effective way to season a new cast iron or stainless steel skillet, manufacturers instructions notwithstanding:  Turn a stove top burner on full blast.  Put the new skillet on it.  Turn on your exhaust fan.  Turn off your smoke alarm.  Heat the skillet until the metal is seen to slightly discolor (on steel), or smoke (finishing oil on cast iron).  Put in a tablespoon of canola oil.  It'll smoke.  Using a mitt, circulate the oil, evenly, by rotating and tilting the skillet. Turn down the heat to low. Allow smoking to subside.  Turn off the burner. Let the skillet cool.  Wipe it down with a cloth.  You're done!  You have, in the above, expanded the metal, allowing pits from the manufacturing process to expand and absorb some oil. When the metal cools, a bit of oil is retained as the pits shrink and close.  When you cook, put the skillet on the burner, heat it up for about two minutes, lightly spray in some canola oil, allow to heat up another two minutes, place your foods, flip quickly in first five seconds, spray the top surface of the food, flip again, keep an eye on things, flipping as your food cooks and gets done. Not everyone can flip food in a skillet, I know.  That being the case, keep a wooden spatula handy.  To minimize scratching the surface, use metal only if the food being cooked needs the very thin blade to be turned.  Once you're done cooking, remove your food, allow the skillet to cool down, put under some warm water, wipe down with a towel.  That's it!  If you've done everything correctly, you will have no food stuck tightly to your skillet and it will get sparkling clean from the simple wiping down.



Skillets come pre-seasoned. I goofed by scrubbing one of my skillets with *metal* and it removed the non-stick layer.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 17, 2018)

Have you looked at/considered the "Red Copper" skillets ? They have them in Target. Price seem reasonable. But I have not personally used one.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 17, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Have you looked at/considered the "Red Copper" skillets ? They have them in Target. Price seem reasonable. But I have not personally used one.



I got two red copper skillets with my induction cooker and the nonstick faded off with scrubbing with nylon. I am going to throw them both out. It is becoming obvious to me using nylon scrubbers is a no-no but sometimes they are necessary.


----------



## Lara (Apr 17, 2018)

I have All-Clad, Iron, and Stainless Steel. I've thrown out all my Teflon I used to have long ago. I cook a lot. 

I've found that All-Clad doesn't stick unless you burn something in it (if so, soaking it loosens up the charred bits completely, then clean with "Barkeepers" powdered soap...lightly using a nylon scouring mesh pad and then rinse). Follow-up with a final dish detergent, rinse, dry. Usually, all you need is some Dawn and the nylon mesh pad. Apparently not all nylon pads are alike. My works well and doesn't scratch the pan. Barkeepers is like a healthy version of Comet but still wash it out with Dawn after using it. My pad is similar to this but I can scrunch it up in my hand more easily...it doesn't scratch:






My Iron skillets I rarely use because I like to thoroughly clean with Dawn detergent after each use and that takes the "seasoning" off.

Stainless Steel is "iffy". My brand, a vintage "Revere Ware", is great (excessive burning can eventually ruin the surface though)! If you get a good quality, like vintage "Revere Ware" then with a little oil or butter you won't have trouble with sticking! They still make Revere Ware but I don't know if it's as good as the vintage ones. They put a "copper core" now inside the stainless steel...not sure what that's all about. Time for googling "revere ware reviews".


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 17, 2018)

I think most non-stick skillets have a limited lifespan.   I seldom use non-stick except for scrambling eggs; my preference is All-Clad stainless.   That said, here is the Cook's Illustrated recommended non-stick frying pan...   https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PCI6XP6/?tag=cioequippilot-20


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2018)

With the Orgreenic fry pay I mentioned in post #3 no "scrubbing" is necessary.  Just rinse with a few drops of Dawn, wipe with a paper towel, and you're done. I've had mine for several years and never had a problem with sticking, although I'm careful about utensils I use while cooking with it.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 17, 2018)

I looked at some ceramic coated skillets today.  Not teflon.  Ceramic.  Those should be great.  They were $15.00.  I'm tempted.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2018)

I use an electric skillet by Hamilton Beach BUT I really do prefer a good cast iron skillet. 




It’s got a 5 year warranty.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 17, 2018)

I guess I'm in the minority when it comes to cast-iron skillets.   I have a few; some that I inherited from my mom so those have been around a while.   I have never liked cooking in them; they are heavy and keeping them seasoned is a PITA.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 17, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Skillets come pre-seasoned. I goofed by scrubbing one of my skillets with *metal* and it removed the non-stick layer.



High-end skillets do NOT come pre-seasoned.  NEVER scrub metal with metal.


----------



## jujube (Apr 17, 2018)

I inherited my grandma's cast iron skillets, in which she created masterpieces of fried chicken, pork chops, and crispy fried potatoes.  Nothing ever stuck for her.  I've used them on occasion over the years and EVERYTHING sticks.  I think I just don't have the "hand" for frying things in iron skillets.  

Now, I do use her 1921 cast iron Dutch oven once a week or so.  That thing works like a charm.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 19, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I also need to carry a straight edge with me to check for a flat surface instead of a curved surface so the eggs don't run to the rims of the pans when I crack them. So far the best ones out there are TRamontins but it is aluminum so it won't work with induction heat. All-Clad and T-Fal are highly ranked but T-Fal is made in China.



Crack the eggs into Silicon rings .No run. Cover the pan. Add a bit of water for steam and the eggs cook sunny side up.


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2018)

I stumbled across this thread just at the time that I'm in the market to replace my trio of non-stick frying pans.  Like some other posters here, I used cast iron many years ago but wound up donating them because everything stuck terribly unless I coated the pans with a generous helping of oil no matter how well seasoned the pan was.  Ditto with stainless steel pans.  The appeal of non-stick cookware is to be able to cook with little or no added fat.  

After many years experience with various brands of non-stick frying pans I came to the realization that these are essentially dispose-a-pans that have to be replaced every couple of years.  I was hoping that the opinions on this thread would steer me toward a miraculous new brand but instead it has merely reinforced what I learned on my own.  

I use regular uncoated stainless for most stove top cooking but when it comes to eggs or pancakes I haul out a coated pan.  Since I'm a whole food plant based vegetarian who's nearly a vegan, bacon and other meats are a non-issue.

Thank you for a very interesting thread topic.


----------



## terry123 (May 8, 2018)

wvnewbie said:


> _Seasoned_ cast iron!  Still the best "non-stick" skillet!


 The best!!


----------



## terry123 (May 8, 2018)

helenbacque said:


> and continuing care:  never put in dishwasher or allow to air-dry.  After I wash mine it goes into a warm oven or on a hot burner until thoroughly dry


That's how I do mine too!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 8, 2018)

Pre seasoned, non-stick cast iron skillets are available everywhere but I ruined mine by using a metal scrubber- no more non-stick.


----------

